# Ecran iMac G5 ayant des effets visuels étranges



## me (18 Mars 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon iMac G5 fonctionnaire à merveille jusqu'à présent. Mais depuis trois jours, il est parfois capricieux: des lignes apparaissent sur l'écran, les couleurs changent... et l'ordinateur semble être bloqué (pas facile de décrire les effets visuels: c'est un peu comme si l'image se décalait par endroits).

En faisant quelques reboots (en fait en enteignant l'ordi par maintien de la touche démarrage et en le redémarrant), des fois ça marche, des fois ça ne marche pas... C'est très bizarre.

Je penche plutôt pour un problème logiciel (car quand ça marche bien, rien ne semble poser problème: la machine doit donc bien marcher). J'avais suspecté ma carte airport et mon routeur... mais j'ai eu le phénomène même quand le routeur était débranché. J'ai essayé de démarrer en maintenant la touche majuscule enfoncée (tiens, je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait desactiver les extensions sous OS X également...). Au fait, c'est quoi les touches pour zapper la PRAM que j'essaye également ?

Quelqu'un a eu la même expérience ?

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2005)

me a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Mon iMac G5 fonctionnaire à merveille jusqu'à présent. Mais depuis trois jours, il est parfois capricieux: des lignes apparaissent sur l'écran, les couleurs changent... et l'ordinateur semble être bloqué (pas facile de décrire les effets visuels: c'est un peu comme si l'image se décalait par endroits).
> 
> ...




Salut.


Pomme+alt+p+r pendant le boot, tu laisses 2 "boing" se faire 

Ca sent le problème de carte vidéo sinon, sacré imac....


----------



## me (19 Mars 2005)

J'ai zappé la PRAM (au cas où), mais ça n'a rien donné. J'ai également essayé de retirer la carte airport, sans plus de succès... ça sent fort le voyage au SAV aux Pays-Bas pour mon iMac !!!


----------



## puffade (19 Mars 2005)

carte vidéo ou carte mère à changer. bonne chance.


----------



## Marcmaniac (20 Mars 2005)

puffade a dit:
			
		

> carte vidéo ou carte mère à changer. bonne chance.


C'est le même travail : 1 heure au chaud ! :love:


----------



## me (20 Mars 2005)

Etonnament, quand je démarre avec la touche majuscule enfoncée, ça semble bien marcher (c'est quoi les "extensions désactivées" sous OS X ??? je remarque que je n'ai plus de son ni d'airport, mais le graveur de CD marche).

Ensuite, je peux à nouveau relancer l'ordi (même sans la touche majuscule... je suis par exemple sur l'iMac en ce moment et tout semble fonctionner... sauf que les appli semblent se bloquer pendant 4 à 5 secondes de temps en temps... même si la souris bouge toujours: vraiment très bizarre). Après, à l'utilisation, le phénomène réapparait... Ce n'est définitivement pas normal,  mais j'ai du coup un peu peur de le renvoyer au SAV et que le problème ne se pose pas quand eux vont le regarder...  :hein:


----------



## goon (20 Mars 2005)

salut,
j'ai eu les même symptômes sur mon 17". Au bout de 10 jours environs l'écran était complètement noir et c'est mon revendeur qui m'a commandé la pièce et l'a changé... c'est assez courant apparemment. et c'est pas très cool d'avoir une bécane neuve et de devoir changer la carte mère...


----------



## me (31 Mars 2005)

Suite de l'aventure...

La réparation, c'est un peu plus compliqué pour un ordi de bureau que pour un portable: alors que pour un problème de carte mère sur mon iBook, Apple avait envoyé une boite et que tout était parti de chez moi par transporteur aux frais d'Apple... pour une machine de bureau, il faut porter l'ordi soit même chez un réparateur (a priori pas trop compliqué... sauf quand on habite Londres, qu'on a pas de voiture et que les trois réparateurs les plus proches annoncent des délais de réparation de 4 semaines mini). Un peu embêtant pour un ordi encore sous garantie (sans AppleCare, certes).

Bref, j'ai fini par réussir à emmener mon iMac chéri dans un Apple Center du sud de Londres mardi dernier. Je viens d'avoir leur appel: la carte mère va être changée (aux frais d'Apple) et il devraient me livrer l'iMac réparé mardi prochain... cool (avec quand même 30 livres de livraison, mais j'aurais pu le récupérer gratos si j'avais été motorisé...).

Heureusement que ce soucis est arrivé pendant la durée de la garantie... Apple Care éviterait ce genre de soucis, mais c'est quand même super cher !


----------



## kabeha (6 Avril 2005)

Même pb pour moi sur l'iMac G5 17" acheté en octobre, je n'ai même plus d'effets visuels étranges aujourd'hui, quelques pixels par ci par là, ou rien qu'un écran uni

Pas de réparateur agréé à moins de 60 kms   

Est-ce très compliqué de changer la carte-mère soi-même ? J'ai peur de faire des conneries et dans ce cas, quid de la garantie ?


----------



## kabeha (29 Avril 2005)

J'ai récupéré aujourd'hui mon iMac G5   
= Echange Standard Midplane

Bon pris par SAV mais j'ai du me taper deux fois deux heures de voiture.


----------

